

Y Combinator Challenge #3 - New News - kleneway
http://astartupaday.wordpress.com/2008/07/23/y-combinator-challenge-3-new-news/

======
dkasper
I like the idea of making all the news have a more uniform format. Rss feeds
do this, but only to a certain extent.

Also, if it got successful enough they could hire their own reporters. It
would be great to do video clips as well as textual news articles as the site
seems to imply, although this would involve a lot more work it seems.

In that same vein, I wonder how well a site that streamed talking heads doing
news 24/7 could do if the anchors were professionals (i.e. at least up to the
quality of cnn,msnbc, fox,bbc, not that they are always the best measure of
quality).

------
gaika
<http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Main_Page> \- pretty close to what is described
in the post.

~~~
kleneway
Thanks for the link - definite similarities in the end goal, but for me the
big difference is that this doesn't capture the fun and excitement of a real
newsroom. The ideal execution of this idea would be much closer to a social
game than a collaborative tool.

